# OEM Quality brake pads



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

2017 Hatchback.
I've just turned 70 kmi. and I'll be checking the pads for wear soon.
I've noticed that aftermarket pads often coat the rims with a rusty film. 
Is there replacement pads that don't do this? My rims have stayed clean this first set of OEM pads and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My Rotiform’s had a small rust spot on my OEM brake pads , still didn’t change brakes only at 40,000 km thinking of swapping this year just had the same question as you do , I like ZZP’s big brake kit just can’t confirm if they fit the Cruze 2011


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> My Rotiform’s had a small rust spot on my OEM brake pads , still didn’t change brakes only at 40,000 km thinking of swapping this year just had the same question as you do , I like ZZP’s big brake kit just can’t confirm if they fit the Cruze 2011


My concern is the mess left on the rims caused by pad/rotor wear. I want to avoid that.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Buy OEM pads then?

Go on rock auto, find your car and go to the brake part section and filter by "Genuine"


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Cruzer4326 said:


> My concern is the mess left on the rims caused by pad/rotor wear. I want to avoid that.


I hear you. There are many choices out there that will get you there.
The only combo I have experience with is this set.
Z17 Evolution Coated Brake Rotor and Pad Kit (powerstop.com) 

This set creates less dust and is almost unnoticeable on my rims.
The rotors are fully coated and don't rust. And I live in "the rust belt".
And they are dead silent braking.
An upgrade in everyway from my stock fronts.

Most people are all about the Z23 set, I like the Z17 set because I'm not pretending to be a race car driver.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

OEM pads tend to suck. Plenty of better choices out there they will leave the wheel clean. Just make sure to get ceramic pads. If you get the semi metallic then they will leave the black funk everywhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Valpo Cruze said:


> OEM pads tend to suck. Plenty of better choices out there they will leave the wheel clean. Just make sure to get ceramic pads. If you get the semi metallic then they will leave the black funk everywhere.


I've been plenty happy with ours (especially the rotors, since they are FNC). 🤷‍♂️

I went GM OE front and rear on our Cruze, as well as when I replaced the rear brakes on the Volt last year.


----------

